# Klassen(sprecher)blog Mainpage



## Karius (4. August 2009)

Hi. 

Da ich es bereits ohne Erfolg an anderer Stelle probiert habe, ist das vielleicht hier der richtige Platz dafür.

Inzwischen bin ich auch schon eine Weile als Klassensprecher dabei und folgendes Bild zeichnet sich ganz klar ab:


Die Häufigkeit mit der die Klassenblogs gelesen werden definiert sich fast ausschließlich über 

1) die Verlinkung auf der Hauptseite Buffed.de
2) Zu sehr geringem Ausmaß auch noch durch die Klassennews von Elenenedh.

So sieht das ganze derzeit aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es sind klassenübergreifend 10 Klassenblogs. Kommt ein neuer hinzu wird der oben eingefügt, der letzte rutscht raus und wart nie wieder gelesen.

Woran messe ich das? 
Ich behaupte die Häufigkeit mit der Kommentare gepostet werden, korreliert mit der Häufigkeit mit der der Blog gelesen wird. Das einhellige Bild stellt sich so dar, dass die Kommentare abrubt aufhören, sobald der Blog aus der Liste fällt. Das ist ein absolut einheitliches Bild.


Mein ganz klarer Wunsch und Vorstellung ist also folgender:

1) Zwischen Überschrift und den 10 Blogs wird eine Zeile eingefügt, die einen Button für jede Klassen enthält. Klickt man darauf werden in der Box die letzten 10 Blogs dieser Klasse angezeigt. Persönlich wünsche ich mir das mit MOUSEOVER statt mit Klick, aber das wäre nur das Sahnehäubchen. 


Zusätzliche Vorschläge:

2) Es wird gleich ein Button für einen allgemeinen Klassensprecherblog eingefügt der mit dem neuen Klassensprecherbereich korrespondiert der somit auch eingeführt wird. Dort kann man auch allgemeine Themen anschneiden. 

3) Im eigentlichen Klassenblogbereich (http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal) sind die Blogs mit der Beschreibung sortiert und es erscheinen nur sehr wenige pro Seite. Das ist extrem Nutzerunfreundlich. Zuerst dachte ich das wäre nur mein Empfinden, aber ich habe das nun auch von andere Seite mehrfach gehört. Was gewünscht wird ist eine Liste mit allen Überschriften. Die Beschreibungsbox kann man ja mit Klick wie in einem Ordnersystem anzeigen lassen. Da kann man ja gerne "alle Beschreibungstexte zeigen" als Button haben, aber eben auch "alle verbergen" sodass eine Liste der Blogtitel entsteht. 


Das würde in meinen Augen dazu führen, dass die Contentverwertung erheblich steigt und somit auch Angebot und Nutzen für jeden User. Und das kann nur in Eurem Interesse liegen.


LG
Karius


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2009)

Für mich ist das eher ein Zeichen dass diese Klassensprechersache nur die wenigsten interessiert. Die Links auf der Startseite locken halt noch den ein oder anderen dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (4. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eher ein Zeichen dass diese Klassensprechersache nur die wenigsten interessiert. Die Links auf der Startseite locken halt noch den ein oder anderen dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut, auch wenn sie für den Ar... sein mögen, sind das doch die zwei Seiten der gleichen Medaille. Daher sollte im Mainpagebereich was dran gemacht werden. 

In der Datenbankgruft gehen die einfach nur unter. 

.. und persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass einige der Blogs so schlecht nicht sind.. sind ja auch ein paar von mir dabei.. *hüstel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2009)

Ich lass es mir durch den Kopf gehen. Deine PN hatte ich dazu auch gesehen btw. Aber bei Zusatzvorschlag Punkt 2. versteh ich nicht so ganz, was genau du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (5. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich lass es mir durch den Kopf gehen. Deine PN hatte ich dazu auch gesehen btw. Aber bei Zusatzvorschlag Punkt 2. versteh ich nicht so ganz, was genau du meinst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Punkt 2: Derzeit gibt es nur Klassenblogs, aber keinen Bereich in dem die Klassensprecher über allgemeine, nicht klassenspezifische, Dinge schreiben können. Der Vorschlag zielt auf eine eventuelle Einführung eines solchen allgemeinen Bereichs ab.


----------



## Karius (10. August 2009)

UPDATE:

Ich mag nicht extra einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


Das oben angesprochene Konzept sollte auch auf den *"News: Online-Rollenspiele"* ausgeweitet werden. Dort rattern inzwischen so schnell die News durch, dass man kaum mitkriegt, dass es sie überhaupt gab. 

Sortieren kann man ja nach den jeweiligen Bereichen die sich anbieten. (Hauptsächlich Spiele, News, Rückblick) Die bisherige Form würde ja erhalten bleiben, nur eben mit zusätzlichen Sortierfunktionen.


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 2: Derzeit gibt es nur Klassenblogs, aber keinen Bereich in dem die Klassensprecher über allgemeine, nicht klassenspezifische, Dinge schreiben können. Der Vorschlag zielt auf eine eventuelle Einführung eines solchen allgemeinen Bereichs ab.



Dafür gibts doch privat-Blogs. Klassentreffen = Blogs zu den Klassen. Wenn ich das falsch verstehe, bitte genauer erläutern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Karius schrieb:


> Das oben angesprochene Konzept sollte auch auf den *"News: Online-Rollenspiele"* ausgeweitet werden. Dort rattern inzwischen so schnell die News durch, dass man kaum mitkriegt, dass es sie überhaupt gab.



Das betrifft das Portal, nennt man Redesign und ist nicht von heute auf morgen gemacht. Sorry, erstmal nicht umsetzbar. So lang muss man das Archiv nutzen.


----------



## Karius (11. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch privat-Blogs. Klassentreffen = Blogs zu den Klassen. Wenn ich das falsch verstehe, bitte genauer erläutern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt ab und an Themen die mehrere oder alle Klassen interessieren. Daher kam der Gedanke auf, ob man einen allgemeinen Bereich für die Klassensprecher einrichtet um dort nicht nur klassenspezifisches zu veröffentlichen. 

Sollte das nicht gewünscht werden, ist es natürlich obsolet. Das hängt auch stark davon ab, wie viel Interesse dem ganzen Klassensprecher-Bereich entgegen gebracht wird. Die Zahlen hierzu kenne ich nicht. Tikume war ja der Ansicht, dass das Interesse nicht so ausgeprägt sei, was gegen eine Ausweitung des ganzen Bereichs spricht. Ist aber nicht meine Sorge, darüber dürft ihr Euch den Kopf zerbrechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das betrifft das Portal, nennt man Redesign und ist nicht von heute auf morgen gemacht. Sorry, erstmal nicht umsetzbar. So lang muss man das Archiv nutzen.



Da war ich gedanklich wohl schon einen Schritt zu weit und bin davon ausgegangen, das die News ebenso wie die Klassenartikel schon Gruppen zugeordnet sind. Dem scheint nicht so zu sein. 

Demnach bleibt es einfach beim ursprünglichen Vorschlag die Anzeige der Klassensprecherblogs nach Klassen zu ermöglichen. Hier sollte das ja kein so grosses Problem sein, da die Blogs bereits eindeutig Gruppen zugeordnet sind und im Algorithmus nur noch der Auswahlbereich auf die jeweilige Gruppe eingegrenzt werden muss? 

So zumindest derzeit mein Denken. 
Wie genau ihr das Ganze Portal aufgebaut habt, entzieht sich mir natürlich, deswegen musste ich raten. 

LG


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Demnach bleibt es einfach beim ursprünglichen Vorschlag die Anzeige der Klassensprecherblogs nach Klassen zu ermöglichen. Hier sollte das ja kein so grosses Problem sein, da die Blogs bereits eindeutig Gruppen zugeordnet sind und im Algorithmus nur noch der Auswahlbereich auf die jeweilige Gruppe eingegrenzt werden muss?




http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/


----------



## Karius (12. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/




Huhu. Demnach bezog sich die Aussage zum Redesign wohl auch auf den Klassensprecherbereich im Hauptportal. 


Die Verlinkung finde ich macht es auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr viel angenehmer sich durchzuklicken. Das gefällt mir sehr gut. Ebenso die Buttons. 


Die neue Klassensprecher Hauptseite (http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/) zeigt leider nur die drei aktuellsten Artikel, was es immer noch nötig macht sich durch die einzelnen Seiten des Klassensprecherbereichs jeder Klasse zu klicken. Aber ob eine Titelliste nun jedem soviel bringt wie ich mir das denke, ist ja auch so eine Frage. Schließlich muss ich ja nicht zwingend recht haben. ^^

Auf jeden Fall stellt sie die diversen Artikel schon sehr übersichtlich dar.

Ich finde es insgesamt sehr viel angenehmer mich durch den Klassensprecherbereich zu klicken. 


Ob es nun mehr Leute zum Lesen des selben bewegen kann, glaub ich nicht. Sollte sich die Klassensprechergeschichte etablieren, könnt ihr ja bei einem eventuellen Redesign des Hauptportals an meinen Vorschlag denken und dort über die Implementierung einer direkten Sortierungsoption nachdenken. 

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (14. August 2009)

Ich bin dafür das die Qualität der Klassensprecherblogs mal kontrolliert werden sollte, siehe Whineblog der Priester

Das schlägt meiner Meinung nach das Fass den Boden aus.
Nicht das ich hier jemand angreifen will, aber ohne Kritik keine verbesserung!


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Ob es nun mehr Leute zum Lesen des selben bewegen kann, glaub ich nicht. Sollte sich die Klassensprechergeschichte etablieren, könnt ihr ja bei einem eventuellen Redesign des Hauptportals an meinen Vorschlag denken und dort über die Implementierung einer direkten Sortierungsoption nachdenken.
> 
> LG
> 
> ...



So in etwa?
http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/1/?view=topiclist


----------



## Karius (20. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> So in etwa?
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/1/?view=topiclist



Ah, cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hast du aber nachträglich implementiert, oder hatte ich das übersehen?




Toamar schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das die Qualität der Klassensprecherblogs mal kontrolliert werden sollte, siehe Whineblog der Priester
> 
> Das schlägt meiner Meinung nach das Fass den Boden aus.
> Nicht das ich hier jemand angreifen will, aber ohne Kritik keine verbesserung!



Jo den hab ich mir auch durchgelesen und wirklich viel handfestes hatte der nicht. Besonders schade fand ich, dass er innerhalb der kommenden Comments das Ganze nicht mal inhaltlich aufgearbeitet hat. 

Noch viel krasser fand ich, neben den ganzen "Was soll ich nur schreiben" Blogs, die die guten Blogs nach unten verschoben haben, dass ein Schurken Klassleiter den Blog missbraucht hat um Leute für seine Gilde zu suchen. 

Langsam sollte mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden, sonst such ich auch gern Member für uns über den Klassenblog. Da hat mein Recruitement viel größere Präsenz. Und meine Mama kann ich dann auch gleich grüßen.


Falls das zu gemein war könnt ihr mir gerne ne PM scheiben, dann formuliere ich es diplomatischer. Am Inhalt selbst wird das aber wenig ändern. Ist aber eigentlich OT deswegen soll das genug dazu sein.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Ah, cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachträglich eingebaut. ;-)



> Noch viel krasser fand ich, neben den ganzen "Was soll ich nur schreiben" Blogs, die die guten Blogs nach unten verschoben haben, dass ein Schurken Klassleiter den Blog missbraucht hat um Leute für seine Gilde zu suchen.



Hast du einen Link dazu?



> Langsam sollte mal ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden, sonst such ich auch gern Member für uns über den Klassenblog. Da hat mein Recruitement viel größere Präsenz. Und meine Mama kann ich dann auch gleich grüßen.



Die Kontrolle ging etwas im Heft und BlizzCon-Stress unter. Wie geloben besserung.


----------



## Karius (25. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Kontrolle ging etwas im Heft und BlizzCon-Stress unter. Wie geloben besserung.



Kein Drama, davon geht die Welt nicht unter. ^^
Ich fand es einfach unpassend. Währet den Anfängen...

Ausserdem ist es doch bestimmt kein Stress, sondern ein Privileg auf der BlizzCon zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auszug, 25.08)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/blog/4/687


----------

